# question on starting dock diving



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

around here, yes, a lot of people just show up and take it from there.
Dock Diving is a fairly new sport, so there are LOTS of newbies around!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I couldn't bring myself to do it!

Not only are there a lot of people doing so... but even "dog people." My friend who does obed/agility/etc took her dogs...one did okay but the other did not get in.

When I last really looked into this about a year and a half ago, very little 'training' as we do in other activities is done, even with those who are more serious about it.

Sure is different than the other activities!


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Yup... just show up. I had the same concerns as you coming from other dogs sports, but we gave it a try. Everyone is so nice, helpful, and encouraging at the dock dogs events.

Even if you're dog LOVES jumping off docks into water, don't be surprised if he doesn't take to it right away. My big guy was terrified of the jump into the pool at first. Eventually he figured it out and loved it, but I was surprised at his reaction at the event in comparison to how he normally acts around water.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

they do warn you that the majority of dogs will not jump off the dock into the pool the first time or two, so don't be shocked if that happens.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

If it's a Dock Dogs event, you'll need to register for waves before the event. You can do it online at dockdogs.com. It's about $20 per wave per dog for big air. There is also speed retrieve and extreme vertical. It's a blast! If you have a club in your area, I would strongly suggest checking it out. A lot of the clubs hold practices. Most dogs love it and it can become very addictive!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I was in your spot last year....I had no idea what to
Trace's personal best was 4' and a couple of inches...
Did we look like fools yep...but had a helluva good time and will pay good money to do it again..


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I tried it a last week. Just went with no idea on what we were doing. However, I couldn't even get Vito to swim off the exit ramp so we didn't do any jumping.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I want to try this with JOY so much. She loves to jump off our party barge to chase a duck. I just worry about her age, I am such a weenie sometimes, my poor dogs.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Okay, I think I'm going to give it a try! I guess I'll bring Flip for my first try since he's certainly my bravest dog. Too bad it's not this weekend, I'm already bringing Flip to Houston Saturday for a private obedience lesson, but it's the next weekend.

I think the fact that there's not much training required is one of the things that makes it sound so much fun. I love training all the little tedious details of obedience, but I want to be able to just go out there and have some fun!

So a couple of questions:

Can someone explain how the practice works? Is it just before the event starts in the morning, or is it between each wave? If it's between each wave, can all dogs practice, or just those entered in the next wave?

What seems to be the most popular object to throw? All I have are tennis balls and bumpers, but I could get something else if I thought it would work better.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Okay, another question...it says to make up a team nickname that uses both my name and my dog's name.....examples please?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I can't wait to hear how it goes! Try and get pics !! (Please)


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Okay, another question...it says to make up a team nickname that uses both my name and my dog's name.....examples please?


I didn't know about that, I'll have to put on my thinking cap to come up with one for Molson and I 



Loisiana said:


> So a couple of questions:
> 
> Can someone explain how the practice works? Is it just before the event starts in the morning, or is it between each wave? If it's between each wave, can all dogs practice, or just the ose entered in the next wave?
> 
> What seems to be the most popular object to throw? All I have are tennis balls and bumpers, but I could get something else if I thought it would work better.


I'm not sure how practices work as we've never been to an official event yet... 

As far as what to throw, the lady who runs our local club (Erin) told me to bring a couple of toys that the dog goes CRAZY over... (for molson, it's his Cuz ball and Wubba Kong!) She also said that we could buy a new toy, get him all riled up about it and then hide it until the next DD event.

I'm excited for you to give DD'g a try!!! Molson and I can't wait for our first event in June


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

The practices at an event are held at specific times...usually first thing in the morning....
there is no separate practice before each wave....
I would surely show up for the practice.....it is the time you will get the most help...
Dock Dogs is a very well-oiled machine....they stick to a strict time schedule...so when the actual waves start....they move right along... 

Before each wave....there is a wave meeting where the jump order is assigned. DONT MISS THAT MEETING...you miss, it you dont jump.

Trace will not run down the dock and jump....so we dont - no big deal!
Some first timers kick-butt....there was a first-timer Golden at the same event that FLEW off the dock....

Leave your pride in the car, put your sense of humor in your pocket and have fun!
http://www.kennelshop.com/?page_id=509

Johanna jwemt81 took the video of Trace, Im in the orange t-shirt...

You will get wet...some of us that have to lay on the dock...get very, very wet....dont wear a white t-shirt! ;-) Bring plenty of towels....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Who is the sponsoring organization? Is it Dock dogs, splash dogs, or Ultimate Air dogs? They're all a little different from each other in how they do things.
Mostly, the practices are before the first splash and between splashes. I don't think they care if you stay and practice after your splash even if you're not signed up for the next one, but I'm sure it depends on how many people are there. 
For our team name, I just use "Team Tito". They get over the fact that my name isn't in there. 
As far as throwing, anything that floats that your dog goes nuts for will work. I use a "life saver" shaped toy that floats, just because I think it's easy for him to grab and swim with. He now associates that toy with dock diving, so when he sees it come out he gets ALL excited.
You will also see a lot of people using the smaller "dokken ducks". Not a bad idea if you plan to do field work with them, but don't try using the big one, at least not at first.
Warning....it is VERY addicting! There's really no training required at all as long as you just plan to go play, which is what we do. Relax and enjoy how much fun the dogs are having!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh, and to agree totally with what Mary said...you will get wet. VERY wet. So bring a change of clothes! Bring dock or sand shoes or you'll be going home in squeaky sneakies. Towels. Water for your dog. 
Dock Dogs is much more intense than Ultimate Air Dogs (who say that if your dog sets a new personal best it's okay to jump off the dock yourself, too, heehee). 
I LOVE that statement, Mary, I'm going to steal it for my show philosophy about all venues of showing....
"Leave your pride in the car, put your sense of humor in your pocket and have fun"


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I never had a "team" name. Recently someone emailed me and said "GO TEAM BELLE" so that was the first time I had a team name. You don't "need" one, most dock jumpers eventually come up with one. I just never did. 

You have a GREAT time don't stress ANYTHING!!! Even if your dog does not jump don't worry about it. A lot of first timers don't. 

We have a dog in our area that did not jump it's first event, then the second one threw out a 20+ foot jump. Go figure, probably was not in the mood the first time. LOL

Ann


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

One more thing about the throw toy. Make SURE it floats. Some kongs and wubbas do not. Tennis balls can be hard for the dog to see in the pool, but that does not stop a lot of dogs from going bonkers for their ball. Bumpers of some sort are the usual toy you will see, but it does not have to be. 

Most organizations will not allow 'sticks' parts can come off and damage the pool. OH LEAVE YOUR DOGS TAGS AT HOME or on a separate collar. Tags can also come off in the pool and damage it. Most organizations say no tags but I have seen dogs jump with them. Not enforced. 

Have a great time wish we could come play

Ann


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Be very sure to to bring extra clothes. I was soaked to the bone and had to dump water out of my shoes after we attended a DD practice. I had clothes to change in to but not extra shoes.
However, it was a blast. Seemed like all the dogs were having a great time.


----------



## dberk (Jul 5, 2011)

Good video on getting your dog to try it the first time -


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

This is something i would like to try with my boy Rivet.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

My 4 year old Golden Jake just got his Junior Big Air Title from Dock Dogs this weekend. This was only his second Tournament ever but we started at a local Doggie Sports Center last fall but did not jump between September and May (the first event of the year).

If the event is being run by Dock Dogs and if it's within 1 week of the event on-line registration will be closed. You will only be able to register in person. The best thing to do is to call the club sponsoring the event and find out if there are openings in any Big Waves (equivalent of a trial). Sometimes sponsoring clubs have a Newbie Night the night before the event so new folks can have a practice. There are also two other events usually at the Dock Dog event - Speed Retrieve and Extreme Vertical. 

If your dog likes bumpers, I would suggest using a bumper. Just make sure whatever you choose he can see it in the water.

Each Wave permits two jumps. Your best jump for each wave will count towards a title and it takes jumps from 5 different waves in either Novice, Junior, Senior, Master etc. to get a title. And it's the first 5 jumps in a particular "class" that gets the title. So, for example, Jake got a Junior title because he got 5 jumps of Junior (10' to 14'11'') length before Novice (up to 9'11''). He is no longer eligible for a Novice title.

The events are fun and jumping is not as easy as it looks. Many new dogs might not jump the first time - there are folks cheering etc..... I was lucky and mine has taken every jump. You get 90 seconds to make the jump.

If you want more information, feel free to send me a PM.


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

We're taking Limerick to his first jump this Sunday at Hudson Valley Dock Dogs. His mom, brother and maybe one of his sisters are going to be there as well, so it's a sort of birthday family reunion for them as well. His mom is a Master jumper (I think) with a personal best of 24' 6". He's super fast, loves the water and can jump a 4' fence, so I think he'll do OK. We've been practicing long sit-stays with him running after his toy when we gove him the release command. Unfortunately, the only places with docks by us are marinas, and they don't let dogs jump from them. Boo. We're going early so that we can get a bunch of practices in and make sure he'll actualy do it. If he does, great. If not, it'll still be a fun day.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Sorry I am just seeing this thread brought back. 

Who is Limerick's mom? There are not too many big jumping dogs out there! Hope you had a great weekend. 

Dock jumping is a lot of fun, but it is all about confidence. Jumping off a dock 2' above water, is not for every dog. And I think most dogs are suspicious of the pool. I know personally, I have dogs who jump great into a lake but either won't jump, or jump less in a pool. Not talking about Quinn or Gabby. Belle still jumps off the lake dock even after her embolism. Teddi prefers to jump off the dock up north. 

I know people with the Hudson Vally Dock Dogs. I hope you have a great time.


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

Limerick's mom is Shannon (Adirondac Shannon's Upland Gold), owned by Tom and Charlene Shea in Massachusets. She jumps in the Elite class.

We had a great time! I'll put some pics up this weekend. Limerick didn't want to go off the dock at first, but we used all the practice time we could. Even though he timed out in his wave, he did eventualy start to go off from a standing start, and got in several 6-8 foot jumps in practice. Now that he's got a taste for it, and he seems to enjoy it, we're hoping he'll do better. 

Shannon and his brother, Murphy, were there, and they had a great time. Murphy got his senior title at this event. Limerick looks EXACTLY like his mom. Murphy has the same body but his father's face, and he's a little darker. But when they're wet, it's hard to tell the three apart.

We're hoping to do some more jumping this summer and fall, but our schedules are kind of crazy. We may rent a pool for a day at HVDD, just so that he can get more jumping time in even if he can't compete any more this year. But he'll be out there next year for certain.


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

Oh, one of the other handlers gave me a great explination of why dogs have a hard time jumping in the pool. The water is clear, and the bottom of the pool is normaly blue. So to a dog, it looks like they are jumping into a bottomless pit, because they can't distinguish blue and they have a very hard time seeing the surface of the water. But once they get the confidence, there is no stopping them.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

That is good advice about the pool water. It is very different for dogs. Another thing really weird are indoor events. Sometimes makes the bravest dog refuse to jump. So keep that in mind if you get an indoor opportunity. 

Practice, practice practice... A lot of dogs don't go off at first. Sounds like you had good helpful people with you aiding Limerick. Hope you get more opportunities to play even if not at an event. Doesn't the club out that way, have practice days? I have a couple friends who jump out that way. Alisa Wayland (has labs) and Anna Balsmo, not sure she has a dog jumping anymore. 

Never heard of Shannon. I don't follow DD as close as I used to, they don't come our way very often, and Ultimate Air Dogs is based out of MI (and now FL). A golden jumping in the elite division is a wonderful jumping dog. Impressive. Glad you had a great time. I will check back for pictures.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Oh just another thought. Ultimate Air Dogs will be coming to Cranbury NJ Aug 20. L'Oreal Because Your Dog is Worth it event. I have heard it is an ABSOLUTE blast (the event with or without dock jumping) and they have cool take home stuff. Something to think about. 

8th Annual Because Your Dog is Worth it Too" Day

2011 8.20 LOréal


Just in case.....


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for the tip. We're probably going to sign up for that one. It's only a couple of hours away from us. Plus, the whole day looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

As I mentioned in an earlier post by dog got his Junior Dock Dog Big Air Title in his second event ever in early July. 

There is also one other variable that needs to be taken into account even after a dog gets accustomed to the pool - I didn't have that issue because my dog swims and dock dives in pools almost exclusively - the spectators around the pools at Dock Dog events. At our last event there were so many people and other dogs that were not competing watching (since it was Libertyville's Dog Days of Summer event) that some dogs got distracted. Mine during quite a number of jumps ran down the dock but then came to a screeching halt and scanned the crowd. He still jumped at the Junior level from standstill but would have been jumping at the Senior level. 

What I'm getting at is. Don't worry about the length of jump at the beginning but focus on the fun and technique. The distance will come.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

rhondas said:


> As I mentioned in an earlier post by dog got his Junior Dock Dog Big Air Title in his second event ever in early July.
> 
> There is also one other variable that needs to be taken into account even after a dog gets accustomed to the pool - I didn't have that issue because my dog swims and dock dives in pools almost exclusively - the spectators around the pools at Dock Dog events. At our last event there were so many people and other dogs that were not competing watching (since it was Libertyville's Dog Days of Summer event) that some dogs got distracted. Mine during quite a number of jumps ran down the dock but then came to a screeching halt and scanned the crowd. He still jumped at the Junior level from standstill but would have been jumping at the Senior level.
> 
> *What I'm getting at is. Don't worry about the length of jump at the beginning but focus on the fun and technique. The distance will come.*


No truer words! Actually NEVER worry about the jump. The dog is having fun, and the distance.... the only one who knows or cares is the human. My Maxine was the Queen of stop and drop. You could not tell her she did not jump 30'. Ok 3 was more like it but not in her mind. 

Teddi does not like "big" crowds when she jumps. She often stops if there are a lot of people around. She is sound sensitive too.


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

I agree. I just want him to be comfortable jumping off. If we can get some results, great. The best part it for me is seeing him swim to the ladder, look at me as I call him to come out and then give me a look that says "nope. I'm not done yet" as he swims away.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

Another event that is really fun is Speed Retrieving. I am not sure if it is only offered by Dock Dogs. What they do is time how long it takes the dog to reach and grab the bumper. Bumper crazed dogs love it.


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

His mom does speed retrieve. She'll bever beat a Lab, but she's fairly fast, mid 8 second range.

We signed up for the L'Oreal event in Jersey. Looks like a fun day overall, aside from the dock jumping.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

In the chicago area there is a golden who has been under 6 sec consistently for speed retrieve. It is just amazing. So far my golden has done speed retrieving twice. First time his best time was 14.5 sec. The second time was 11.5 sec and that was with coming to a complete halt at edge of the dock which adds time. His time was better than 3 of the Iron Dog competitors.


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

We wen to the L'Oreal event on Saturday, and Limerick jumped 10'1" with no fear. He was very excited and all he wanted to do was get back on the dock. 

The only problem he has is that he hesitates for about a half second before jumping, almost as if to get his footing before he jumps. So he loses all of his momentum.

If we can overcome that, I think he'll be scoring high numbers very soon. Just need to find somewhere to practice.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Limerick Main said:


> We wen to the L'Oreal event on Saturday, and Limerick jumped 10'1" with no fear. He was very excited and all he wanted to do was get back on the dock.
> 
> The only problem he has is that he hesitates for about a half second before jumping, almost as if to get his footing before he jumps. So he loses all of his momentum.
> 
> If we can overcome that, I think he'll be scoring high numbers very soon. Just need to find somewhere to practice.


Glad you had a great weekend.  I know that L'Oreal had the short dock. Jumping 10'1" with the short dock is not a bad jump for a newer dog at all. 

Again this is all about confidence, and when you only get to jump here and there, no real place to practice, it does make it harder. A lot of goldens have that hesitant style. My suggestion, if you get to practice, don't run the whole dock. Only go back about halfway or less. Sometimes the expanse of the dock allows the dog "to think". Thus the hesitation. Use a shorter dock, and throw short and do not hold on to the toy too long. You see the big jumpers with the handlers timing the throws perfectly. When your dog is confident, and not hesitating anymore, you can then work on throw timing but not before. Get rid of the toy and encourage less hesitation by shorter runs. Once the confidence is huge, then start slowly backing up on the dock. Stop moving back if any of the hesitation comes back. 

Teddi is always hit or miss. Sometimes she hesitates and stops, sometimes she jumps. However if I hold on to the toy too long she will slow up. So I just wing it in the pool and let her go.


----------

